
I set up an available-anywhere development environment, and so can you - brianpgordon
https://briangordon.github.io/2019/12/docker-dev-env.html
======
Strum355
systemd-nspawn is mentioned as a Docker alternative for running an OS... but
what about LXD/LXC?

~~~
brianpgordon
LXD looks really neat. The reason I didn't mention it is because I didn't know
about it! What's the consensus on how mature/stable it is for real-world use?

